# How Many let the Better Half or Kids use your Tractors



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Come on guys and gals. How many let the wifes/husbands or kids use your tractors. My wife is so small she sets off the the seat switch on the L-120 and unless I put on a 25 pound load of shot over the back of the seat. She is also allerfic to grass clippings so she does use the tractor for her gardening projects with the small dump cart we have, but mowing no way she doesn't do it.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

All of my wives and my kid.....

Let me restate my wife and all of my kids have operated either the mowers or 8n or both several times.

Now when I get that new tractor......it might just be a different story.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

My wife sets off the seat switch too and can hardly reach the brake even with the seat forward on the craftsman. My son has trouble with it also. They can both use my bolens without any problem since they don't have the seat interlock.


----------



## steventhomas42 (Jul 8, 2004)

My wife has used the JD 116 probably more than I have, since she's a SAHM and likes to ride the tractor as a refuge from the kids.

She hasn't used the JD 180 yet, but it's just a matter of time.

The kids are 5 and nearly 2, so no tractor for them (my 5yo runs away from the 180 b/c the muffler is shot).

Steve :tractorsm


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

My wife rode mine around the yard when i first got it said it made to much noise and hasn't ask to get back on.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wifey uses the GT5000 sometimes with no issue other than the fact that she attracts problematic items like wire, chain, etc --- seems like something ALWAYS happens when she is operating the unit. Now for my big tractors, no go for anyone but me. 

Kids too small and wife not interested (good)

:furious:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

My wife has used most of mine. Well truth be told the 224 is hers. Does not much anymore but has no problem using them.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

not yet... she is welcome to use it, but has not bothered as yet... just more seat time for me i guess...


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

sj
Maybe she's afraid to get it dirty?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *sj
> Maybe she's afraid to get it dirty? *


well, ya.. that too


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Wow*

Wife use my tractor? you got to be joking, why not just kick my dog? She has a high wheel push mower to do the yard with. The yard has 19 flower beds in it and even a rider has a hard time getting around it all. I have not had to mow the lawn in years, in my house that is woman's work!


----------



## Hutch001b (Sep 16, 2003)

Actually, I bought my Legacy so my wife would have something easier and faster to mow with than the Craftsman or the 8N. I was working 80-90 hours a week and had an apartment in the town where I work, about 100 miles away. I sometimes only made it home for a night every 2-3 weeks. I'm working less now so I do most of the mowing. Hutch


----------



## hlpack (Dec 21, 2003)

My wife has got so she will mow the flat parts she wont go near a hill and I am glad that way I don't have to worry about it when I am not here. I did get her to move my son's 460 bach-hoe across the drive way once, she thought she was so cool! but very nervous. Someday Ill get her on my 2N.[ Then Ill tell her how much fun it is to plow snow.haha]


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

My wife's a farm gal. She and her sisters used to drive the trucks and tractors on the family farm helping their dad. When their little brothers got old enough to do the work, the girls did the housework. She says she drove them enough when she was a kid and has no desire to drive them anymore.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hutch001b _
> *I bought my Legacy so my wife would have something easier and faster to mow with Hutch *



Oh my God Hutch, you bought your wife a legacy?? Man, i wish i was your wife!!,

well that did not come out right... she's Lucky lady..:furious:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

No Way…..

Every piece of equipment I have, has been strategically picked :nerd: 
and is part of a delicate balance of mobile and mechanical machinery 
that makes up a critical, intergraded network of horticultural capability.

The slightest mishap (caused by a less than capable operator) could upset
this balance and potentially bring down the entire network, with catastrophic 
consequences. It is for this reason that I do not allow my wife to operate ANY
of this equipment. :hand:

However, she is fully versed on the critical necessity to constantly rebalance the
capability of the network against the relentless evolution of our environment. 
The network MUST GROW to keep up with everything growing around us.
It is her understanding of this requirement that allows me to freely search eBay 
on a daily basis. 

My SAPP kids……work in the yard…….. :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Yeah right...when pigs fly


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

For better or worse I have not had to make that decision yet. (Bachelor) :lmao: 

Mark


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Of course not! That's what she keeps me around for.:furious: 

The little ones are waay too small & the big ones are away at school. Lily (the 4 y-o) can't _wait_ to get big enough to drive the tractor. Of course, when she figures out there's 'work' involved, I'm sure she'll change her tune.:madatyou:


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Jane drove the tractor around the driveway the day Lowes dropped it off. After only 2 laps or so, she was ready to get off of it. Well, then again, it was March 12, and was snowing.

My oldest son (11) had to ride it once too. Even at 1/2 throttle, he still scared me. Thought he was going to run into the shed. 

As for now, the tractor is mine.

Greg


----------



## terrapin24h (Jun 4, 2004)

Wow, i'm the odd man out(surprise) Not only does my wife ride and mow(alot) she had input into the machine we got, and i set the technical reuqirements(engine, tire deck size, etc) So long as she felt comfy on it, she was fine with it. I'd say we're prob about even in terms of seat time at this point, as she's been doing all the mwoing lately whilst i am engaged in other projects.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by terrapin24h _
> * she had input into the machine we got, *



The only input my girlfriend had was

"I hope you put half as much thought and effort into getting my ring as you do that damned tractor!!!" 

does that count?? 

:furious: :furious:


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Not a chance! Nobody touches the Orange Pig until I get it broken in - Nobody else is willing to be on it when it blows up!


----------

